# Missing on Loan- Laymore May Suprise



## SideSaddleLady (9 March 2016)

Missing Whilst On Loan.. LAYMORE MAY SUPRISE
I am trying to locate the whereabouts of this beautiful little mare that I bred. She is a Dartmoor x New Forest approx 11.2 hh and rising 12 years old (foaled May 2004). Microchipped and Passported. This pony was disposed of by the loanee without my consent or any consultation. Passport and Microchip details still remain in my name.
Was on loan to a woman near Burnham On Sea. It is believed that she sold/exchanged the pony with a dealer called Michael Roe Near Swindon in Spring/Summer 2012
Any information please contact me Victoria Wilkins 
Mobile 0759 798 1533 Email: toriwilkins@live.com

Please pass on these details to your vet, farrier and anyone else working with horses. Thank you.

PS I would post a photo of her if someone could tell me how to. TIA


----------



## SideSaddleLady (10 March 2016)

SideSaddleLady said:



			Missing Whilst On Loan.. LAYMORE MAY SUPRISE
I am trying to locate the whereabouts of this beautiful little mare that I bred. She is a Dartmoor x New Forest approx 11.2 hh and rising 12 years old (foaled May 2004). Microchipped and Passported. This pony was disposed of by the loanee without my consent or any consultation. Passport and Microchip details still remain in my name.
Was on loan to a woman near Burnham On Sea. It is believed that she sold/exchanged the pony with a dealer called Michael Roe Near Swindon in Spring/Summer 2012
Any information please contact me Victoria Wilkins 
Mobile 0759 798 1533 Email: toriwilkins@live.com

Please pass on these details to your vet, farrier and anyone else working with horses. Thank you.

PS I would post a photo of her if someone could tell me how to. TIA
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe HHForum only gives you an Inbox for 3 messages to start with. 
To the person who tried to send me a message. I have now emptied the Inbox. Thank you


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 March 2016)

Here's a photo of Laymore May Surprise (emailed to me by the OP to go on this thread.)







Fingers crossed that you soon get good news of her.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 March 2016)

Pretty pony - hope she is returned soon


----------



## SideSaddleLady (29 April 2016)

HI everyone, It has come to my attention that this beautiful little mare of mine has probably had a new passport issued with new name. She has a microchip so if anyone recognises her please let me know and I can get the pony checked out. All information provided will be treated with strictist confidence. PM if you want.


----------



## Mince Pie (30 April 2016)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Iwantakitten (3 May 2016)

Bumping for you. While I was at the local horse sale last year, one of the other dealers told me Michael Roe had died.


----------



## SideSaddleLady (21 June 2016)

Bumping as still missing


----------



## Damnation (11 July 2016)

I have just seen this on Facebook. Apparently she was abandoned on livery 5 years ago??


----------



## SideSaddleLady (13 July 2016)

This pony was not abandon. I placed two ponies on loan with a person who "moved them on" without my consent or knowledge within approx 6 months of her having them. She was a person that I had known through hunting for over 30 years (in fact she is a Master of Harriers).  Please don't believe everything you read on social media. There is always more to a story. I will not go further into this one as there is a pending court date regarding the other pony. Thank you.


----------



## SideSaddleLady (20 February 2017)

Bump.
Still searching for Laymore May Surprise. Any information greatly appreciated.


----------

